# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Η παθολογία των πτηνών καθώς & οι βασικές αρχές της ορθής διαχείρισης εκτροφής

## Gardelius

Το GreekBirdClub διοργανώνει επιμορφωτικό σεμινάριο, για τους φίλους κάθε είδους πτηνών συντροφίας , με εισηγητή τον πτηνίατρο και εκτροφέα *Σιάσιο* *Αθανάσιο*. 

Ο ίδιος έχει τελέσει και στο παρελθόν σεμινάρια για λογαριασμό των συλλόγων ΑΣΚΕ , ΠΕΣΥΠ , ΕΠΑΜ , με μεγάλη ανταπόκριση - επιτυχία. 

Οι συμμετέχοντες θα έχουν την δυνατότητα να αποκομίσουν αρκετές γνώσεις , από έναν άνθρωπο με εμπειρία πάνω στα πτηνά , αφού εν τέλη εκτός από πτηνίατρος , είναι και ο ίδιος εκτροφέας.

*Θέμα* του σεμιναρίου θα είναι _η παθολογία των πτηνών καθώς και οι βασικές αρχές της ορθής διαχείρισης της εκτροφής ._

Το σεμινάριο θα πραγματοποιηθεί το *Σάββατο 23 Νοεμβρίου στις 19.30 το απόγευμα*, στον άνω όροφο της καφετέριας του *Άλσους* *Περιστερίου* 

( όπου πραγματοποιήθηκε και η τελετή των γενεθλίων του φόρουμ ).

Η συμμετοχή είναι *δωρεάν* και θα θέλαμε για αυτό, να ευχαριστήσουμε τον κ. Σιάσιο για την ευγενική χειρονομία του. 

Δεδομένου οτι ο χώρος δεν είναι απεριόριστος, θα τηρηθεί προτεραιότητα βάσει της σειράς συμμέτοχης,

Επιπρόσθετα θα πρέπει να συμπληρωθεί ένας ικανοποιητικός αριθμός συμμετοχών, 

ώστε να μπορέσει να κλειστεί ο χώρος έγκαιρα ,με μοναδική υποχρέωση το << καφεδάκι >> που θα παραγγείλει ο καθένας μας .




*Χάρτης περιοχής*

----------


## amaidonis

Εγώ, ΜΕΣΑ! 
Άντε... να γνωριστούμε και από κοντά κάποτε...!  :winky:

----------


## jk21

*1 .  amaidonis

2 .  jk21*

----------


## mitsman

Σπουδαια κινηση, τυχερος οποιος εχει την ευκαιρια να ακουσει τον κ.Θαναση...

----------


## stephan

καταγράψτε και μερικά πράγματα, έτσι  :winky: 
να μάθουμε και κάτι εμείς απ' τον Βορρά (και όχι μόνο)  ::

----------


## jk21

Σχεδον 3 χρονια περασανε ,απο τοτε που μπορεσαμε να κανουμε εφικτο για σας ,κατι που απο τοτε ηταν ονειρο μου 

*ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ "ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΙΚΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΣ" 13/02/2011 (το ποστ 3 τα λεει ολα ! )*εχουμε ολοι να παρουμε πολλα με τη συμμετοχη μας ! Απολαυση εμπειριας ,κυρους ,απλοτητας ,μεταδοτικοτητας !

----------


## vag21

κατα πασα πιθανοτητα και εγω μεσα.

----------


## andreask

Θα ειμαι εκει.!

----------


## orion

1000 Μπράβο !!! 
ωραία το κανονίσατε εγώ θα είμαι Μαδρίτη  :redface:  
τουλάχιστον τραβήξτε το όλο σε καλής ποιότητας βίντεο με καλό ήχο... γκρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρ

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Λογικά και γω

----------


## mitsman

> ωραία το κανονίσατε εγώ θα είμαι Μαδρίτη


Μην σε νοιαζει και στο επομενο θα εισαι εκει στα σιγουρα.... θες δεν θες.... χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχα  χαχαχααχα εκει στο κεντρο και μπροστα.... πισω απο την οθονη!

----------


## thanmar78

Το δηλώνω ξεκάθαρα αν βρω ακόμα τρία άτομα να μοιραστούμε τα έξοδα δεν το συζητώ θα έρθω.

----------


## jk21

*1 . amaidonis

2 . jk21

3 . vag21

4.  andreask

5.  ABATON

6.  thanmar78*

----------


## mai_tai

Μεσα ειμαι κ εγω -ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στους διαχειριστες για αυτην τους την κινηση  :Party0024: -καθως και στον Πτηνιατρο!

----------


## jk21

*1 . amaidonis

2 . jk21

3 . vag21

4. andreask

5. ABATON

6. thanmar78

7. mai_tai*

----------


## geog87

υπολογιστε και μενα και τον geam!!!!

----------


## jk21

*1 . amaidonis

2 . jk21

3 . vag21

4. andreask

5. ABATON

6. thanmar78

7. mai_tai

8. geog87

9. geam*

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Αυτες ειναι πρωτοβουλιες, συγχαρητηρια.
Πρωτα ο θεος και εγω μεσα.

----------


## jk21

*1 . amaidonis

2 . jk21

3 . vag21

4. andreask

5. ABATON

6. thanmar78

7. mai_tai

8. geog87

9. geam

10. lovegarduelis*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Πρωτα ο θεος και εγω μεσα.


Για ξανασκέψου το...

Δίνω πιθανότητες να έρθεις....0,01%

 :Fighting0029:

----------


## mitsman

> Πρωτα ο θεος και εγω μεσα.


Δισυποστατος?

----------


## live birds

Και εγώ θέλω να έρθω!

----------


## jk21

*Aντε να σε γνωρισω και απο κοντα Δημητρη !


1 . amaidonis

2 . jk21

3 . vag21

4. andreask

5. ABATON

6. thanmar78

7. mai_tai

8. geog87

9. geam

10. lovegarduelis

11 . live birds 



*

----------


## kostasloutraki

καλησπερα θα προσπαθησω να παρεβρεθω και εγω

----------


## ninos

*1 . amaidonis

2 . jk21

3 . vag21

4. andreask

5. ABATON

6. thanmar78

7. mai_tai

8. geog87

9. geam

10. lovegarduelis

11 . live birds 

12 . kostasloutraki*

----------


## Steliosan

Μεσα.

----------


## ARMANDO

Συμπεριλάβετε κι εμένα στη λίστα συμμετεχόντων (απλά υπάρχει μια μικρή επιφύλαξη)

----------


## jk21

*1 . amaidonis

2 . jk21

3 . vag21

4. andreask

5. ABATON

6. thanmar78

7. mai_tai

8. geog87

9. geam

10. lovegarduelis

11 . live birds 

12 . kostasloutraki

13 . Steliosan

14 . Armando  ?*

----------


## antoninio

μεσα και εγω..

----------


## jk21

*1 . amaidonis

2 . jk21

3 . vag21

4. andreask

5. ABATON

6. thanmar78

7. mai_tai

8. geog87

9. geam

10. lovegarduelis

11 . live birds 

12 . kostasloutraki

13 . Steliosan

14 . Armando ?

15. antoninio*

----------


## NIKOSP

Παιδια θα τα πουμε απο κοντα το σαββατο μεσα και εγω!

----------


## jk21

*
1 . amaidonis

2 . jk21

3 . vag21

4. andreask

5. ABATON

6. thanmar78

7. mai_tai

8. geog87

9. geam

10 . live birds 

11 . kostasloutraki
**
12 . Steliosan

13 . Armando ?

14. antoninio

15. ΝΙΚΟSP*

----------


## Lovecarduelis

ωπα παιδια ακυρο ξεχασα, θα ειμαι στο Ρετζιο.

----------


## panagiotis k

Θα με ενδιέφερε να το παρακολουθήσω !!!!!!! Κέρδος θα έχουμε !!!!!!!

----------


## lefteris13

μεσα..

----------


## tuneralexvas

Κρατήστε δυο θέσεις και σε μένα θα έρθω με τον γαμπρό μου που έχουμε την ίδια τρελα

----------


## lefteris13

αρκετοι βλεπω κανετε το 1ο ποστ στο φορουμ με τη συμμετοχη σας στο σεμιναριο(απλη παρατηρηση)

----------


## mitsman

> αρκετοι βλεπω κανετε το 1ο ποστ στο φορουμ με τη συμμετοχη σας στο σεμιναριο(απλη παρατηρηση)


Δεν ειναι τυχαιο.... Μιλαμε για τον Θαναση Σιασιο!!!!!!!!! απλα.......

----------


## jk21

*
1 . amaidonis

2 . jk21

3 . vag21

4. andreask

5. ABATON

6. thanmar78

7. mai_tai

8. geog87

9. geam

10 . live birds 

11 . kostasloutraki

12 . Steliosan

13 . Armando ?

14. antoninio

15. ΝΙΚΟSP

16. panagiotis k

17 . lefteris 13

18 . tuneralexvas


Eιναι χαρα μας ,να ειναι κοντα μας μελη ,ακομα και αν ηταν ανενεργα μεχρι σημερα ,ακομα και αν επιλεξουν να ειναι ανενεργα και στη συνεχεια .Το σεμιναριο ειναι για ολα τα μελη και αν υπηρχε η δυνατοτητα του χωρου (αναλογα με τον αριθμο των συμμετοχων μπορει να υπαρξει ) ακομα και για τους απλους επισκεπτες μας .Δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι εδω και καιρο ,τα θεματα του φορουμ που αφορουν τα πτηνα ,ειναι ελευθερα προς αναγνωση ακομα και για τον απλο επισκεπτη ,αφου θεση της Ομαδας Διαχ. ειναι οτι καθε τι που ειναι για το καλυτερο αυριο των πτηνων ,πρεπει να ειναι ελευθερο να το μαθαινουν ολοι ! Θα χαιρομασταν να τους εχουμε και κοντα μας ,αλλα πρωτευον στοχος ειναι το καλυτερο των πουλιων ! 

Ομως ειναι σαφη η ενημερωση απο πλευρας διαχειρισης ,οτι θα κρατηθει σειρα προτεραιοτητας για τα μελη που θα το δηλωσουν στην παραπανω λιστα .Αν υπαρξει εγκαιρη δηλωση προθεσης συμμετοχης ,θα μπορεσουμε εγκαιρα να κλεισουμε ,το συνολο του οροφου και οχι μονο το χωρο που ειμασταν στα γενεθλια 


*

----------


## Μαρία Β

Πολύ ωραίο θέμα.... Υπολογίστε μια συμμετοχή παρακαλώ..

----------


## jk21

*1 . amaidonis

2 . jk21

3 . vag21

4. andreask

5. ABATON

6. thanmar78

7. mai_tai

8. geog87

9. geam

10 . live birds 

11 . kostasloutraki

12 . Steliosan

13 . Armando ?

14. antoninio

15. ΝΙΚΟSP

16. panagiotis k

17 . lefteris 13

18 . tuneralexvas

19 . Μαρια Β*

----------


## Κρητίκαρος

Είμαι και εγώ μέσα παιδιά...Μπράβο στους διοργανωτές....

----------


## jk21

*1 . amaidonis

2 . jk21

3 . vag21

4. andreask

5. ABATON

6. thanmar78

7. mai_tai

8. geog87

9. geam

10 . live birds 

11 . kostasloutraki

12 . Steliosan

13 . Armando ?

14. antoninio

15. ΝΙΚΟSP

16. panagiotis k

17 . lefteris 13

18 . tuneralexvas

19 . Μαρια Β

20.  Κρητίκαρος*

----------


## xarzaf

Βάλτε και μένα! Ευχαριστω!

----------


## jk21

*1 . amaidonis

2 . jk21

3 . vag21

4. andreask

5. ABATON

6. thanmar78

7. mai_tai

8. geog87

9. geam

10 . live birds 

11 . kostasloutraki

12 . Steliosan

13 . Armando ?

14. antoninio

15. ΝΙΚΟSP

16. panagiotis k

17 . lefteris 13

18 . tuneralexvas

19 . Μαρια Β

20. Κρητίκαρος

21 . xarzaf*

----------


## babis100nx

MΠΡΑΒΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!! για την πρωτοβουλια παιδια!!μακαρι να μπορουσα να παρεβρεθω και γω αλλα θα ειμαι φανταρος!!!! :Fighting0015:  :sad:

----------


## Panos Timbrado

Μεσα και εγω!!

----------


## geog87

> Μεσα και εγω!!


Θα το κλεισετε το μαγαζι το σαββατο????χαχαχαχα

----------


## jk21

*1 . amaidonis

2 . jk21

3 . vag21

4. andreask

5. ABATON

6. thanmar78

7. mai_tai

8. geog87

9. geam

10 . live birds 

11 . kostasloutraki

12 . Steliosan

13 . Armando ?

14. antoninio

15. ΝΙΚΟSP

16. panagiotis k

17 . lefteris 13

18 . tuneralexvas

19 . Μαρια Β

20. Κρητίκαρος

21 . xarzaf

22 . Panos Timbrado*

----------


## koukoulis

Παιδιά Υπολογιστε κι εμένα. Ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

*1 . amaidonis

2 . jk21

3 . vag21

4. andreask

5. ABATON

6. thanmar78

7. mai_tai

8. geog87

9. geam

10 . live birds 

11 . kostasloutraki

12 . Steliosan

13 . Armando ?

14. antoninio

15. ΝΙΚΟSP

16. panagiotis k

17 . lefteris 13

18 . tuneralexvas

19 . Μαρια Β

20. Κρητίκαρος

21 . xarzaf

22 . Panos Timbrado

23 . koukoulis*

----------


## geo_ilion

θελω και εγω να ερθω απλα δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα μπορεσω . . .

----------


## jk21

*1 . amaidonis

2 . jk21

3 . vag21

4. andreask

5. ABATON

6. thanmar78

7. mai_tai

8. geog87

9. geam

10 . live birds 

11 . kostasloutraki

12 . Steliosan

13 . Armando ?

14. antoninio

15. ΝΙΚΟSP

16. panagiotis k

17 . lefteris 13

18 . tuneralexvas

19 . Μαρια Β

20. Κρητίκαρος

21 . xarzaf

22 . Panos Timbrado

23 . koukoulis

24 . geo_ ilion ?*

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

κ εγω μεσα παιδια εκτοs απροοπτου βαλτε κ τον *RED MOSAIC 7 κ το συγουρευουμε*

----------


## jk21

*1 . amaidonis*

*2 . jk21*

*3 . vag21*

*4. andreask*

*5. ABATON*

*6. thanmar78*

*7. mai_tai*

*8. geog87*

*9. geam*

*10 . live birds 

11 . kostasloutraki

12 . Steliosan

13 . Armando ?

14. antoninio

15. ΝΙΚΟSP

16. panagiotis k

17 . lefteris 13

18 . tuneralexvas

19 . Μαρια Β

20. Κρητίκαρος

21 . xarzaf

22 . Panos Timbrado

23 . koukoulis

24 . geo_ ilion ?

25 . ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

26 . RED MOSAIC 7 ?
*

----------


## tsopi

είμαι μέσα!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

*1 . amaidonis**

2 . jk21

3 . vag21

4. andreask

5. ABATON

6. thanmar78

7. mai_tai

8. geog87

9. geam

10 . live birds 

11 . kostasloutraki

12 . Steliosan

13 . Armando ?

14. antoninio

15. ΝΙΚΟSP

16. panagiotis k

17 . lefteris 13

18 . tuneralexvas

19 . Μαρια Β

20. Κρητίκαρος

21 . xarzaf

22 . Panos Timbrado

23 . koukoulis

24 . geo_ ilion ?

25 . ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

26 . RED MOSAIC 7 ?

27 .  tsopi*

----------


## stefos

κυριε δημητρη πρεπει να δηλωσουμε συμετοχη για το σεμιναριο?

----------


## stefos

και εγω θελω να παρευρεθω!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

*1 . amaidonis**

2 . jk21

3 . vag21

4. andreask

5. ABATON

6. thanmar78

7. mai_tai

8. geog87

9. geam

10 . live birds 

11 . kostasloutraki

12 . Steliosan

13 . Armando ?

14. antoninio

15. ΝΙΚΟSP

16. panagiotis k

17 . lefteris 13

18 . tuneralexvas

19 . Μαρια Β

20. Κρητίκαρος

21 . xarzaf

22 . Panos Timbrado

23 . koukoulis

24 . geo_ ilion ?

25 . ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

26 . RED MOSAIC 7 ?

27 . tsopi
28 . sfefos




To σεμιναριο ειναι δωρεαν και ελευθερο για μελη και απλους  επισκεπτες ! η δηλωση συμμετοχης χρειαζεται μονο για να βολιδοσκοπησουμε συντομα το χωρο που θα μπορουμε δικαιολογημενα εγκαιρα να ζητησουμε απο το μαγαζι και για να διασφαλιστει οτι αν η συμμετοχη ειναι πολυ μεγαλη (τοσο οι συμμετοχες μελων που δεν ειναι απο τα πιο ενεργα στο φορουμ ,αλλα κυριως το κυρος του ομιλητη που ειναι γνωστος στο χωρο των οργανωμενων εκτροφεων  αυτο δειχνουν οτι θα συμβει ) σιγουρα τα μελη μας ,θα εχουν τη δυνατοτητα πριν απο ολους να συμμετασχουν  .Ηδη ο χωρος που εγιναν τα γενεθλια εχει κλεισθει και θα δουμε για την επεκταση του 
*

----------


## nikostrim

Και εγω μεσα είμαι παιδιά.

----------


## jk21

*1 . amaidonis**

2 . jk21

3 . vag21

4. andreask

5. ABATON

6. thanmar78

7. mai_tai

8. geog87

9. geam

10 . live birds 

11 . kostasloutraki

12 . Steliosan

13 . Armando ?

14. antoninio

15. ΝΙΚΟSP

16. panagiotis k

17 . lefteris 13

18 . tuneralexvas

19 . Μαρια Β

20. Κρητίκαρος

21 . xarzaf

22 . Panos Timbrado

23 . koukoulis

24 . geo_ ilion ?

25 . ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

26 . RED MOSAIC 7 ?

27 . tsopi

28 . sfefos

30 . nikostrim 

καλως τον Νικολα !*

----------


## Avatar21

Παιδιά αν όλα πάνε καλά παίζει να έρθω και εγώ. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος όμως. Πότε ακριβώς θα γίνουν οι κρατήσεις περίπου για να ξέρω να σας πω στα σίγουρα?

----------


## jk21

Βαγγελη στο μαγαζι εχουμε κρατησει ηδη το χωρο για ενα αριθμο ατομων .Δεν μπορω να σου προδικασω ποσα μελη θα συμμετασχουν τελικα ,αλλα ακομα υπαρχει ανεση για το μεγεθος του χωρου που εχει κρατηθει .Περιμενουμε νεα σου

----------


## Avatar21

Οκ ευχαριστώ. Θα έχετε νέα μου σε μια δύο μέρες περίπου. Αν δεν έχω πει τίποτα μέχρι τότε τότε ακυρώστε την συμμετοχή μου

----------


## pao13

Θα είμαι Reggio παιδιά.

----------


## bluesea

πολυ ενδιαφερον θα προσπαθησω να ρθω κι εγω!!!

----------


## jk21

*1 . amaidonis**

2 . jk21

3 . vag21

4. andreask

5. ABATON

6. thanmar78

7. mai_tai

8. geog87

9. geam

10 . live birds 

11 . kostasloutraki

12 . Steliosan

13 . Armando ?

14. antoninio

15. ΝΙΚΟSP

16. panagiotis k

17 . lefteris 13

18 . tuneralexvas

19 . Μαρια Β

20. Κρητίκαρος

21 . xarzaf

22 . Panos Timbrado

23 . koukoulis

24 . geo_ ilion ?

25 . ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

26 . RED MOSAIC 7 ?

27 . tsopi

28 . sfefos

30 . nikostrim 

31 . bluesea ?*

----------


## Eliccaios

Κ. jk 8α βαλετε και εμενα αλλα δεν 3ερο σιγουρα γτ δεν εχω ρωτισει τον πατερα μου αμα μπορει να με φερι αμα δεν μπορεσει μπορει να προσφερ8ει καπιο αν δεν του ειναι κοπως αμα περασει απο κερατσινι ευγενια μενω..

----------


## jk21

*1 . amaidonis**

2 . jk21

3 . vag21

4. andreask

5. ABATON

6. thanmar78

7. mai_tai

8. geog87

9. geam

10 . live birds 

11 . kostasloutraki

12 . Steliosan

13 . Armando ?

14. antoninio

15. ΝΙΚΟSP

16. panagiotis k

17 . lefteris 13

18 . tuneralexvas

19 . Μαρια Β

20. Κρητίκαρος

21 . xarzaf

22 . Panos Timbrado

23 . koukoulis

24 . geo_ ilion ?

25 . ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

26 . RED MOSAIC 7 ?

27 . tsopi

28 . sfefos

30 . nikostrim 

31 . bluesea ?

32 . Εliccaios ? 

αν ειναι θεμα μετακινησης ,πιστευω καποιος θα βρεθει να βοηθησει μεχρι τοτε*

----------


## pasxalis

Αμάν ρε παιδιά τι μας κάνετε τώρα και δεν έχει φτηνά εισιτήρια αυτόν τον καιρό να πάρουμε κανένα αεροπλάνο.
κανένα βίντεο  αν γίνεται να δούμε και να  μάθουμε και εμείς τίποτα.

----------


## nikostrim

Θα έρθω και εγώ στο σεμινάριο.

----------


## jk21

Nικο σε εχουμε ηδη στη λιστα !

Πασχαλη σαφως και η Δ.Ο εχει σκεφτει ολα τα μελη της .Θα γινει οτι καλυτερο

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα να πω ,οτι οποιο μελος ερθει στο σεμιναριο και ενδιαφερεται ,θα ηθελα να με ειδοποιησει στο προφιλ μου ή με πμ (για να μην χαλαμε το παρον θεμα )

αν θελει να του φερω ξερο ανθος σποριασμενο ,απο 

ΚΙΡΣΙΟ   για φυτεμα των σπορων του ,ωστε αν εχουν χωρο ,να εχουν τα δικα τους φυτα ,για παροχη ημιωριμου σπορου στα πουλια

----------


## Avatar21

Τελικά εγώ δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω. ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ ( Κρίμα δεν είναι να μην το δούμε και εμείς που δεν μπορούμε νάρθουμε? :: )

----------


## xaris

Και εγρω θα ειμαι εκει, ευχαριστω.

----------


## jk21

*1 . amaidonis**

2 . jk21

3 . vag21

4. andreask

5. ABATON

6. thanmar78

7. mai_tai

8. geog87

9. geam

10 . live birds 

11 . kostasloutraki

12 . Steliosan

13 . Armando ?

14. antoninio

15. ΝΙΚΟSP

16. panagiotis k

17 . lefteris 13

18 . tuneralexvas

19 . Μαρια Β

20. Κρητίκαρος

21 . xarzaf

22 . Panos Timbrado

23 . koukoulis

24 . geo_ ilion ?

25 . ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

26 . RED MOSAIC 7 ?

27 . tsopi

28 . sfefos

30 . nikostrim 

31 . bluesea ?

32 . Εliccaios ? 

33 . xaris*

----------


## Θοδωρής

Μεσα με παρα πολλες επιφυλαξεις γιατι πλεον δουλευω και τα   Σαββατα

----------


## jk21

*1 . amaidonis**

2 . jk21

3 . vag21

4. andreask

5. ABATON

6. thanmar78

7. mai_tai

8. geog87

9. geam

10 . live birds 

11 . kostasloutraki

12 . Steliosan

13 . Armando ?

14. antoninio

15. ΝΙΚΟSP

16. panagiotis k

17 . lefteris 13

18 . tuneralexvas

19 . Μαρια Β

20. Κρητίκαρος

21 . xarzaf

22 . Panos Timbrado

23 . koukoulis

24 . geo_ ilion ?

25 . ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

26 . RED MOSAIC 7 ?

27 . tsopi

28 . sfefos

30 . nikostrim 

31 . bluesea ?

32 . Εliccaios ? 

33 . xaris

34 . Θοδωρής ?*

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη(jk21) θα μπορεσεις να ανεβασεις βιντεο τα κυριοτερα σημεια ;

----------


## jk21

> Αμάν ρε παιδιά τι μας κάνετε τώρα και δεν έχει φτηνά εισιτήρια αυτόν τον καιρό να πάρουμε κανένα αεροπλάνο.
> κανένα βίντεο  αν γίνεται να δούμε και να  μάθουμε και εμείς τίποτα.






> Πασχαλη σαφως και η Δ.Ο εχει σκεφτει ολα τα μελη της .Θα γινει οτι καλυτερο


ειναι εξ αρχης προθεση μας , αυτη τη σημαντικοτατη εκδηλωση ,να την παρακολουθησουν οσο δυνατον  


 :Party0028:    με  καθε τροπο      :Happy:

----------


## RED MOSAIC 7

Καλησπέρα ! Μέσα και εγώ !!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*1 . amaidonis*
*
2 . jk21

3 . vag21

4. andreask

5. ABATON

6. thanmar78

7. mai_tai

8. geog87

9. geam

10 . live birds 

11 . kostasloutraki

12 . Steliosan

13 . Armando ?

14. antoninio

15. ΝΙΚΟSP

16. panagiotis k

17 . lefteris 13

18 . tuneralexvas

19 . Μαρια Β

20. Κρητίκαρος

21 . xarzaf

22 . Panos Timbrado

23 . koukoulis

24 . geo_ ilion ?

25 . ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

26 . RED MOSAIC 7 

27 . tsopi

28 . sfefos

30 . nikostrim 

31 . bluesea ?

32 . Εliccaios ? 

33 . xaris

34 . Θοδωρής ?
*

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Γεια σας! Θα ήθελα κι εγώ μια θέση αν υπάρχουν ακόμα ελεύθερες

----------


## jk21

*1 . amaidonis**

2 . jk21

3 . vag21

4. andreask

5. ABATON

6. thanmar78

7. mai_tai

8. geog87

9. geam

10 . live birds 

11 . kostasloutraki

12 . Steliosan

13 . Armando ?

14. antoninio

15. ΝΙΚΟSP

16. panagiotis k

17 . lefteris 13

18 . tuneralexvas

19 . Μαρια Β

20. Κρητίκαρος

21 . xarzaf

22 . Panos Timbrado

23 . koukoulis

24 . geo_ ilion ?

25 . ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

26 . RED MOSAIC 7 

27 . tsopi

28 . sfefos

30 . nikostrim 

31 . bluesea ?

32 . Εliccaios ? 

33 . xaris

34 . Θοδωρής ?

35 . ΚokkinoMpaloni*

----------


## jk21

δεν υπαρχει οριο θεσεων παιδια ! με τον ενα ή τον αλλο τροπο ολοι θα βολευτουνε ,ακομα και αυτοι που δεν εχουν δηλωσει εδω και ειναι προσκαλεσμενοι μας ,οπως και αυτοι που εχουν δηλωσει .Την δηλωση την θελουμε  για να εξασφαλισουμε απο νωρις το μεγιστο δυνατο του χωρου και να εχουν σε αυτον προτεραιοτητα οσοι εχουν δηλωσει .

Ηδη ειναι κρατημενος ολος οσος ειχαμε στα γενεθλια μας 

Σε αυτο το σεμιναριο ,οποιος εχει δυνατοτητα να ερθει ,πρεπει να ειναι εκει ! οταν θα ερθετε ,θα με θυμηθειτε γιατι το λεω !!!!

----------


## euaggelia

Καλησπερα παρεα...μαλλον θα ερθω και γω (δεν ειναι σιγουρο ,αλλα θα προσπαθησω  :Happy:  )

----------


## jk21

*1 . amaidonis**

2 . jk21

3 . vag21

4. andreask

5. ABATON

6. thanmar78

7. mai_tai

8. geog87

9. geam

10 . live birds 

11 . kostasloutraki

12 . Steliosan

13 . Armando ?

14. antoninio

15. ΝΙΚΟSP

16. panagiotis k

17 . lefteris 13

18 . tuneralexvas

19 . Μαρια Β

20. Κρητίκαρος

21 . xarzaf

22 . Panos Timbrado

23 . koukoulis

24 . geo_ ilion ?

25 . ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

26 . RED MOSAIC 7 

27 . tsopi

28 . sfefos

30 . nikostrim 

31 . bluesea ?

32 . Εliccaios ? 

33 . xaris

34 . Θοδωρής ?

35 . ΚokkinoMpaloni

36 . euaggelia  ?*

----------


## thanmar78

Και εγώ είμαι μέσα (μαζί μου θα είναι και 3-5 ακόμα άτομα)

----------


## jk21

*1 . amaidonis**

2 . jk21

3 . vag21

4. andreask

5. ABATON

6.* *euaggelia ?
**
7. mai_tai

8. geog87

9. geam

10 . live birds 

11 . kostasloutraki

12 . Steliosan

13 . Armando ?

14. antoninio

15. ΝΙΚΟSP

16. panagiotis k

17 . lefteris 13

18 . tuneralexvas

19 . Μαρια Β

20. Κρητίκαρος

21 . xarzaf

22 . Panos Timbrado

23 . koukoulis

24 . geo_ ilion ?

25 . ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

26 . RED MOSAIC 7 

27 . tsopi

28 . sfefos

30 . nikostrim 

31 . bluesea ?

32 . Εliccaios ? 

33 . xaris

34 . Θοδωρής ?

35 . ΚokkinoMpaloni

36 . * *thanmar78 

37 .    3-5 φιλοι του πεσυπ*

----------


## Steliosan

Μιας και θα υπαρχουν κοπελες δηλωνω συμετοχη και για την Βιβιαν.

----------


## jk21

*1 . amaidonis**

2 . jk21

3 . vag21

4. andreask

5. ABATON

6. euaggelia ?

7. mai_tai

8. geog87

9. geam

10 . live birds 

11 . kostasloutraki

12 . Steliosan  + Βιβιαν 

13 . Armando ?

14. antoninio

15. ΝΙΚΟSP

16. panagiotis k

17 . lefteris 13

18 . tuneralexvas

19 . Μαρια Β

20. Κρητίκαρος

21 . xarzaf

22 . Panos Timbrado

23 . koukoulis

24 . geo_ ilion ?

25 . ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

26 . RED MOSAIC 7 

27 . tsopi

28 . sfefos

30 . nikostrim 

31 . bluesea ?

32 . Εliccaios ? 

33 . xaris

34 . Θοδωρής ?

35 . ΚokkinoMpaloni

 36 .    t  hanmar78       *  

Φιλοι και συγγενείς μελών μας :  3-5 φιλοι του πεσυπ , Βιβιαν (steliosan )

----------


## aris1972

Καλησπέρα βάλτε και έμενα

----------


## anonymous

*01 . amaidonis**

02 . jk21

03 . vag21

04. andreask

05. ABATON

06. euaggelia ?

07. mai_tai

08. geog87

09. geam

10 . live birds 

11 . kostasloutraki

12 . Steliosan  + Βιβιαν 

13 . Armando ?

14. antoninio

15. ΝΙΚΟSP

16. panagiotis k

17 . lefteris 13

18 . tuneralexvas

19 . Μαρια Β

20. Κρητίκαρος

21 . xarzaf

22 . Panos Timbrado

23 . koukoulis

24 . geo_ ilion ?

25 . ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

26 . RED MOSAIC 7 

27 . tsopi

28 . sfefos

30 . nikostrim 

31 . bluesea ?

32 . Εliccaios ? 

33 . xaris

34 . Θοδωρής ?

35 . ΚokkinoMpaloni

36 . thanmar78

37 . Aris1972

38.  ΑΣΩΤΟΣ


*
Φιλοι και συγγενείς μελών μας :  3-5 φιλοι του πεσυπ , Βιβιαν (steliosan )

----------


## geog87

Αυτα ειναι...η επιστροφη του Ασωτου!!!!καλως ορισες παλι πισω Γιωργαρε!!!

----------


## mai_tai

Μην ξεχασουμε να βιντεοσκοπησουμε  την σημερινη συναντηση ! :Happy: Θα εχει ενδιαφερων να εχουμε αρχειακια με τετοιου ειδους σεμιναρια...!

----------


## Γιάννης Ρ

Αν δεν είναι αργά για δήλωση θα έρθω και εγώ με τον αδερφό μου. (Περίμενα να δω τον καιρό γιατί έρχομαι από Σαλαμίνα με μηχανάκι).

----------


## Gardelius

Δεν είναι "αργά" Γιάννη. 

*01 . amaidonis**

02 . jk21

03 . vag21

04. andreask

05. ABATON

06. euaggelia ?

07. mai_tai

08. geog87

09. geam

10 . live birds 

11 . kostasloutraki

12 . Steliosan + Βιβιαν 

13 . Armando ?

14. antoninio

15. ΝΙΚΟSP

16. panagiotis k

17 . lefteris 13

18 . tuneralexvas

19 . Μαρια Β

20. Κρητίκαρος

21 . xarzaf

22 . Panos Timbrado

23 . koukoulis

24 . geo_ ilion ?

25 . ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

26 . RED MOSAIC 7 

27 . tsopi

28 . sfefos

30 . nikostrim 

31 . bluesea ?

32 . Εliccaios ? 

33 . xaris

34 . Θοδωρής ?

35 . ΚokkinoMpaloni

36 . thanmar78

37 . Aris1972

38. ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

39. Γιαννης Ρ


Φιλοι και συγγενείς μελών μας : 3-5 φιλοι του πεσυπ , Βιβιαν (steliosan ), αδερφός (Γιαννη Ρ).*

----------


## jk21

Σας περιμενουμε ολους !!!!

----------


## Θοδωρής

Θα ειμαι εκει.
Θα παω μια βολτα στον ΕΛΚΕ κατα τις 17:00 και 19:30 θα ειμαι ετοιμος για γνωση

----------


## jk21

*01 . amaidonis**

02 . jk21

03 . vag21

04. andreask

05. ABATON

06. euaggelia ?

07. mai_tai

08. geog87

09. geam

10 . live birds 

11 . kostasloutraki

12 . Steliosan + Βιβιαν 

13 . Armando ?

14. antoninio

15. ΝΙΚΟSP

16. panagiotis k

17 . lefteris 13

18 . tuneralexvas

19 . Μαρια Β

20. Κρητίκαρος

21 . xarzaf

22 . Panos Timbrado

23 . koukoulis

24 . geo_ ilion ?

25 . ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

26 . RED MOSAIC 7 

27 . tsopi

28 . sfefos

30 . nikostrim 

31 . bluesea ?

32 . Εliccaios ? 

33 . xaris

34 . Θοδωρής 

35 . ΚokkinoMpaloni

36 . thanmar78

37 . Aris1972

38. ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

39. Γιαννης Ρ


Φιλοι και συγγενείς μελών μας : 3-5 φιλοι του πεσυπ , Βιβιαν (steliosan ), αδερφός (Γιαννη Ρ).




Μαλλον θα τα πουμε και νωριτερα απο το σεμιναριο και ισως και με αλλα μελης μας ,που ειναι και αυτα να περασουν εκεινη την ωρα απο ΕΛΚΕ 

τα λεμε λοιπον Θοδωρη !*

----------


## anonymous

> Μην ξεχασουμε να βιντεοσκοπησουμε  την σημερινη συναντηση !Θα εχει ενδιαφερων να εχουμε αρχειακια με τετοιου ειδους σεμιναρια...!


Eχει γνωση ο φυλακας JK ... εκτος απο καλος ζαχαροπλαστης, ειναι και καλος καμεραμαν :-)

----------


## mitsman

Προχωρα για το σεμιναριο παππού και ασε τον φιλο σου ησυχο!

----------


## anonymous

> Προχωρα για το σεμιναριο παππού και ασε τον φιλο σου ησυχο!


εκει που εισαι ημουνα και δω που ειμαι θα'ρθεις ...
Φευγω τωρα να προλαβω τον φιλο μου να βιντεοσκοπει ...

----------


## mitsman

Πολλα λογιαααααα.......... στο σεμηναριο να δω θα εισαι ετσι λαλιστατος????

----------


## anonymous

> Πολλα λογιαααααα.......... στο σεμηναριο να δω θα εισαι ετσι λαλιστατος????


(ειλικρινα δεν καταλαβαινω το προβλημα σου αλλα θα σου απαντησω)
στα σεμιναρια παει καποιος για να ακουσει και οχι για να "λαλει" ... εκτος και αν ειναι ο ομιλητης

----------


## mitsman

καλα ντε... πλακα καναμε.... μην βαρας!!!

 ::

----------


## amaidonis

ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟ το σεμινάριο παιδιά!!!
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ:
α) Τον γιατρό μας για την προσφορά των γνώσεών του, την παραστατικότητα, την οργάνωση και την μεταδοτικότητά του
β) Τον Δημήτρη (JK) για την οργάνωση και την όλη επιμέλεια.

Δεν ξέρω για τους υπόλοιπους, αλλά εγώ σαν νεότερος στο χόμπυ απ'όλους εκεί, θεωρώ οτι ΚΕΡΔΙΣΑ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ!!!  :winky:  

Να πώ και την αλήθεια, προς στιγμήν ψιλο-απελπίστηκα όταν συνειδητοποίησα "πού έμπλεξα" αλλά ο Κος Σιάσιος με την παραστατικότητα και τη μεταδοτικότητά του μ'έκανε να το ξεπεράσω γρήγορα...

...και πάλι, από μένα, ένα μεγάλο *ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!*  :Happy0159: 

Αποστόλης

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ με τον Αποστόλη! Ήταν ένα δώρο για μας τους αρχάριους-ερασιτέχνες η ευκαιρία να ακούσουμε πράγματα που δεν τα γράφουν τα βιβλία. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## jk21

> εχουμε ολοι να παρουμε πολλα με τη συμμετοχη μας ! Απολαυση εμπειριας ,κυρους ,απλοτητας ,μεταδοτικοτητας !


τωρα καταλαβατε τι εννοουσα στο ποστ αυτο ,οταν πρωτοανακοινωναμε το σεμιναριο  ! 

Ενα μεγαλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ  προς τον κ . Σιασιο απο μενα ,απο την ομαδα διαχειρισης  και απο ολα τα μελη που παρεβρεθησαν ή και αυτα που θα τον ακουσουν στην πορεια ,στο βιντεο που θα ανεβει με το καλο αυριο (3 και ειναι και μεγαλα ... ) 

Για μενα ειναι οτι σημαντικοτερο εχει διοργανωσει αυτο το φορουμ ,για την βελτιωση της ορνιθοκουλτουρας στον τοπο μας .Μια αξιεπαινη προσφορα του  ,προς την παρεα μας ,αλλα και προς το συνολο οσων ασχολουνται με το χομπι και θα δουνε το βιντεο ειτε επισκεπτομενοι το gbc ,ειτε τη σελιδα του στο youtube

----------


## mai_tai

Να ειναι καλα για την ευγενικη του προσφορα να μας μεταδωσει καποια πραγματα ο κυριος  Σιασιος-εφυγα στα μεσα του Σεμιναριου κ δεν καταφερα να τον χαιρετισω  κ να τον ευχαριστησω(το κανω απο εδω λοιπον...)
Οτι δεν προλαβα  να ακουσω θα τα δω σημερα μεσω τις οπτικης καλυψης :Happy0159:  του ακουραστου jk!Eνα μεγαλο ευχαριστω  σε ολη την διοικηση για την διοργανωση ..κ ενα μεαγαααλο ευχαριστω   στον Ντοκτορ   κ.Σιασσο!

----------


## euaggelia

Χθες παρακολουθησα και γω οπως και αρκετα απο τα μελη,το σεμιναριο που οργανωθηκε απο την Ομαδα Διαχειρησης του φορουμ μας με ομιλητη τον κ.Σιασιο,ο οποιος  ειναι ενας πολυ καλος ομιλητης,γνωστης του αντικειμενου ,με φοβερη μεταδοτικοτητα....Απλος και κατανοητος μου μετεδωσε τις γνωσεις του ....και σαν αρχαρια και "καινουρια στο σπορ" με βοηθησαν παρα πολυ στο να καταλαβω αρκετα πραγματα στα οποια ειχα παντελη αγνοια  :Happy:  Ενα μεγαλο Ευχαριστω στην Ομαδα Διαχειρησης για αυτη την διοργανωση!!

----------


## NIKOSP

Οντως ο κ.Σιασιος τα ειπε απλα να τα καταλαβαινουμε και τον ευχαριστουμε αλλα ο χρονος δεν μας εφτασε....περιμενουμε το επομενο σεμιναριο για την συνεχεια!

----------


## Γιάννης Ρ

Συγχαρητήρια και πολλές ευχαριστίες στον κο Σιάσιο (υπόδειγμα γνώσεων και μεταδοτικότητας) και στην ομάδα διαχείρησης. Είχα πολλές σκόρπιες γνώσεις που μπήκαν σε μια σειρά και κυρίως απέκτησα βάσεις.  Να είστε καλά!

----------


## Gardelius

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον εισηγητή Κύριο *Σιάσιο Αθανάσιο.
*
Το σεμινάριο ήταν απλό, κατανοητό και η μεταδοτικότητα του γιατρού 

βοήθησε πολύ στην κατανόηση της πραγματικής διάστασης των 

ασθενειών και τους τρόπους αντιμετώπισης.

Μέσα από συνεχή ενημέρωση μπορούμε να 

*ελπίζουμε σ' ένα καλύτερο μέλλον για τα φτερωτά μας.*

----------


## geog87

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ για ολα...ο χρονος ηταν πολυ λιγος...πιστευω ακομα εκει θα ειμασταν και θα τα λεγαμε...jk εισαι ψυχαρα ρε φιλε!!!!σ'ευχαριστουμε για ολα!!!!αν φορτιζες τις ψηφιακες και αδειαζες τις καρτες μνημης θα ησουν ο καλυτερος!!!!χαχαχαχα περιμενω να δω το βιντεο πως και πως!!!!ελπιζω μονο να μην ετρεμε το χερακι σου!!!!

Κ Σιασιο νιωθω ηδη απο χτες που εφυγα απο τον χωρο της συναντησης σα να εχω κανει ενα ακομα βημα σε οτι αφορα την εκτροφη και την καλη υγεια των πτερωτων μου φιλων και σας ευχαριστω απο την καρδια μου!!!!κριμα που ειστε τοσο μακρια θα ηταν χαρα ολων μας να πινουμε καφεδακι πιο συχνα!!!!

Χαρηκα επισης που ειδα πολλα φιλαρακια...αν και καποιοι πηραν την απουσια τους...
Κανα ζυγουρι μετα παιχτηκε ρε παιδια???

This is greek bird club!!!!!

----------


## panagiotis k

Συγχαρητήρια στον κο Σιάσιο και στην διαχείρηση που οργάνωσε με επιτυχία αυτό το σεμινάριο. 
Πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα όσα ακούστηκαν και κατανοητά, και ελπίζω σύντομα να εμπλουτίσουμε τις γνώσεις μας, για να προσφέρουμε ό,τι καλύτερο στους μικρούς μας φίλους.

----------


## jk21

Το πρωτο μερος του βιντεο  ,θα ανεβει σε λιγο

Καποιοι δεν θα χορταινουν να ξανακουν ,καποιοι θα καταλαβουν οτι αλλο το βιντεο και αλλο να ηταν και κεινοι εκει 

Αυτο που ξερω ,ειναι οτι τωρα θα υπαρχει ενα εγκριτο << ζωντανο >> εγχειριδιο βασικων και οχι μονο γνωσεων ,για καθε εναν που θελει να προσφερει στα πουλια του ,1 ή ισως και εκατονταδες ,αυτο που αξιζουν ,εστω στο ελαχιστο 

Ο JK ηταν απο πριν ξεκινησει το σεμιναριο ,μεσα στην τρελη χαρα και το αγχος να πανε ολα καλα τα πραγματα  ,με υπολογιστη ,βιντεο κλπ και οι φωτο ηταν το τελευταιο που ειχε στο μυαλο του .Αυτες τις αφησε για σας ,αλλα οταν ολοι ακουγαμε προσηλωμενοι οσα ο γιατρος ελεγε ,δεν ειχε κανενας μυαλο για φωτογραφιες ! 

Λιαν συντομως ,θα επισυναψω εδω το λινκ της παρουσιασης του σεμιναριου (που θα βρεθει φυσικα στο χωρο που του αξιζει )

----------


## jk21

μερος 1ο 

*Η παθολογία των πτηνών ,του κτηνιάτρου κ. Σιάσιου Αθανάσιου*

----------


## mitsman

πωωωωω respect.....

τι να πω????????? Σας χιλιοευχαριστω για το βιντεο...... πραγματικα ειναι τελεια... σαν να ημουν εκει.... πολλες ερωτησεις εχουν να γινουν!

----------


## adreas

Δεν  πήρα  θέση μέχρι  τώρα  αλλά μου  είναι  δύσκολο  πρώτα  από  όλα χωρίς  να  ξέρω ποιος  ήταν  αυτός  που έκανε  την αρχή  στο να  γίνει  αυτό και μετά  στον  επιστήμονα παύλα  άνθρωπο  που ήρθε  να  μας  μεταφέρει την  γνώση  του  όπως αυτός  έχει σπουδάσει.  Απλά  σας  ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jk21

μπορουμε να δουμε πια ,και το δευτερο μερος (συντομα και το 3ο ) επισυναπτομενο στο αρχικο ποστ εδω  *Η παθολογία των πτηνών ,του κτηνιάτρου κ. Σιάσιου Αθανάσιου*

----------


## ARMANDO

Πραγματικά με έχουν καλύψει τα σχόλια όλων των παραπάνω μελών... και ίσως φανεί πως είμαι επαναλαμβανόμενος και επαναληπτικός, αλλά δε μπορώ από τη πλευρά μου να αφήσω ασχολίαστη μια τέτοια κίνηση !!!!


  Η πρωτοβουλία ως γεγονός και μόνο ήταν άξια συγχαρητηρίων.
  Αυτό ισχύει όχι εκ του αποτελέσματος, αλλά καθαρά ως κίνηση ενδιαφέροντος,  για αυτόν που το σκέφτηκε να  κάνει πράξη και να υλοποιήσει ένα τέτοιο γεγονός, δηλαδή να  προσκαλέσει έναν επιστήμονα, ώστε να μεταδώσει λίγες από τις γνώσεις του,  στα μέλη του GBC.  
  Στη προκειμένη περίπτωση είσαι εσύ Δημήτρη (jk21) ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σου !!! και σε  ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ παράλληλα !!! 

  Προσωπικά μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να διευρύνω τις λιγοστές μου γνώσεις  γύρω από τη παθολογία των πτηνών, με μια παρουσίαση βγαλμένη μέσα από την απλότητα την καθαρότητα αλλά και την ικανότητα προφορικού λόγου του κτηνιάτρου και εκτροφέα καναρινιών Αθανάσιο Σιάσιο.

  Απευθυνόμενος προς τον Θανάση τον ευχαριστήσω πραγματικά (τον αποκαλώ Θανάση με την ιδιότητα της κοντινής ηλικίας που έχουμε - σίγουρα είμαι μεγαλύτερος), για τη καλή του διάθεση αλλά και για την θέληση που τον διακατέχει ώστε να μεταδώσει και να μοιραστεί με άλλους λάτρεις των πτηνών,  τα όσα γνωρίζει σε θεωρητικό και πρακτικό επίπεδο (πιστέψτε με δεν έχω δει γνώστες ενός αντικειμένου να θέλουν να μοιράζονται τα όσα ξέρουν με άλλους – ισχύει για όλα τα είδη ενασχόλησης – hobbies -)

  Εύχομαι να υπάρχει κι άλλη ανάλογη στιγμή στο μέλλον (και θα πρότεινα όσο πιο σύντομα είναι εφικτό να γίνει αυτό) για να βρεθούμε και πάλι όσα περισσότερα μέλη ώστε να εμπλουτίσουμε τις γνώσεις μας πάνω στο κόσμο των πτηνών.

  Καλή συνέχεια στις προσπάθειες σου jk21 καθώς και στη διαχειριστική ομάδα του Greekbirdclub – forum….!!!!

----------


## jk21

Η ιδεα τελεσης επιμορφωτικων συγκεντρωσεων του φορουμ ,ειναι δεδομενη στην ομαδα συνολικα  ,εδω και καιρο και απλα τη δεδομενη στιγμη ,υπηρξανε οι συνθηκες να υλοποιηθει ,οπου αυτη ειναι δυνατη μεχρι στιγμης .Ειναι δεδομενη και η ιδεα για την συγκεκριμενη εκδηλωση ,με το συγκεκριμενο εισηγητη (αν ηταν αυτο καποια στιγμη εφικτο ) απο καιρο .Δοθηκε η αφορμη ,τοσο απο την καθοδο του στην πρωτευουσα ,για την εκδηλωση του ΕΛΚΕ ,οσο και απο το οτι ηταν πολυ κοντα στο χωρο που μας βολευει και συγκεντρωνομαστε στις εκδηλωσεις μας τελευταια 

Οι προσπαθειες της Ομαδας Διαχειρισης (συνολικα οπως παντα ! ) για επιμορφωση των μελων του gbc και οχι μονο ,αλλα ευρυτερα οσων αγαπουν τα πουλια  ,θα συνεχιστουν και στο μελλον και ευχομαι να εχουμε αντιστοιχες εκδηλωσεις οταν και οπου ειναι εφικτο 

Για τον συγκεκριμενο ανθρωπο , ειτε ανεξαρτητα ,ειτε ειδικα αν διαπιστωνει οτι καποια πραγματα ,που αφορουν το σεβασμο μας απεναντι στα πουλια και στη διαχειριση τους (ειπε καποια πραγματα στο σεμιναριο και ολοι καταλαβαινουμε τι εννοω ... )   πιασουν τοπο ,πιστευω οτι και στο μελλον ,οταν θα του ειναι εφικτο λογω αποστασης απο την αθηνα ,οικογενειακων και επαγγελματικων υποχρεωσεων ,θα ειναι και παλι κοντα μας 

Παραλληλα το GBC στηριζει καθε επιμορφωτικη προσπαθεια ,απο φορεις του χωρου και  το εχει δειξει στο παρελθον ,ενημερωντας τα μελη για αυτες

----------


## jk21

επισυναφθηκε και το 3ο μερος του βιντεο του σεμιναριου  .Μπορειτε να τα δειτε ολα εδω *Η παθολογία των πτηνών ,του κτηνιάτρου κ. Σιάσιου Αθανάσιου*

----------


## pasxalis

Εχθές έκανα τον καφέ μου και για μια ώρα μπροστα στην οθόνη σας έκανα παρέα και εγω.πρώτα πρώτα να πω ένα 
μεγάλο μπράβο για την καλή  οργάνωση για τα πολύ καλά βίντεο και είχαμε την δυνατότητα να το παρακολουθήσουμε 
και εμείς έστω και έτσι. συγχαρητήρια σε όλους σας.

----------


## xarhs

παιδια μπραβο , πραγματικα αυτη η κινηση ηταν ΜΕΓΑΛΗ....!!!!

Θελω να ευχαριστησω και εγω , ας μην ημουν παρων , ολους οσους βοηθησαν ωστε να γινει αυτη η κινηση. κια κυριως τον γιατρο *Σιάσιο Αθανάσιο* που πραγμταικα οι γνωσεις του εχουν να προσφερουν πολλα σε ολους εμας που θελουμε να προσφερουμε κατι καλυτερο στα πουλια μας...!!!!

 πιστευω το βιντεακι , ειναι ενας θησαυρος πληροφοριων...!!!!!!

εγω εχω σκοπο να το δω πολλες φορες ακομα..!!!!!

----------


## γιαννης χ

Ενα μπραβο σε ολα τα παιδια για την πρωτοβουλια τους και την κινηση τους
Και ενα πολυ μεγαλο ευχαριστω στον κ.Σιασο που μοιραστηκε μαζι μας τις πολυτιμες γνωσεις του .

----------


## adreas

Παιδιά  ανοίξτε  μια ενότητα  με  παρατηρήσεις  και ερωτήσεις  που  έχουμε έχετε  στο  σεμινάριο

----------


## stam64

Συγχαρητήρια για όλη τη διοργάνωση, για εμάς τους νησιώτες.
Όσο για τον γιατρό, φαίνεται φοβερός τυπάς.Άψογος, μεταδοτικός!

----------


## jk21

Εδω  *Η παθολογία των πτηνών ,του κτηνιάτρου κ. Σιάσιου Αθανάσιου*


μπορουμε να κανουμε τα σχολια μας ,για οσα ακουσαμε και μαθαμε ,στο σημαντικο αυτο σεμιναριο .Το θεμα ειναι πια ανοικτο προς δημοσιευσεις και το αρθρο ολοκληρωμενο πια (με ολα τα βιντεο ) μεταφερθηκε στον τομεα των αρθρων εδω 

*Η παθολογία των πτηνών ,του κτηνιάτρου κ. Σιάσιου Αθανάσιου*

----------


## gianniskilkis

Να πάρει η ευχή δεν βρήκα ακόμα χρόνο να τα δω ...

----------


## jk21

Το σημαντικο ειναι οτι τα εχουμε  ( τα βιντεο ) πια μονιμα στο φορουμ μας ! ειναι πια ενα χρησιμο εργαλειο !!! με την πρωτη ευκαιρια ...

Αξιζει καποιος να τα δει με την ησυχια του .Ακομα και ατομα που ηταν στη συναντηση ,ειμαι σιγουρος (το εχω εξακριβωσει κιολας ) ειναι πραγματα που δεν τα ειχαν προσεξει !

----------


## gianniskilkis

Εμένα Δημήτρη με εντυπωσίασε (προς στιγμή) το κομμάτι με το ¨σπυρί ¨  ...

----------


## jk21

το ουροπηγιο;

αν θες να μπουμε σε λεπτομερειες ,να μεταφερουμε τη συζητηση εδω ;



*Η παθολογία των πτηνών ,του κτηνιάτρου κ. Σιάσιου Αθανάσιου
*

----------


## angelfarm

......ποτε που πως ......? μπραβο για την κινηση!! εκπλησομαι ευχαριστα :-):-):-)
Ελπιζω να γινουν αναλογες δρασεις και μελλοντικα !!!

----------


## jk21

υπηρχε καποιο προβλημα με τους συνδεσμους και τους εφτιαξα 

εγινε το νοεμβριο του 2013 στο αλσος περιστεριου σε χωρο (καφετερια που εχει ενα ξεχωρο ηρεμο απο αλλους πελατες χωρο ) που συνηθιζουμε να κανουμε τις συναντησεις μας 

δεν ειναι η μονη αναλογη κινηση  και προγραμματιζονται αντιστοιχα στο μελλον  .Ηδη κατι υπαρχει σε μεσοπροθεσμο προγραμματισμο και οκ του ανθρωπου ειναι να μας το παρουσιασει .Η στηριξη των μελων με την παρουσια τους , παντα θα μας δινει δυναμη για τη συνεχεια και σιγουρα θα προτρεπει και αλλους στο να προσφερθουν να ειναι εισηγητες σε τετοιες εκδηλωσεις !


*Συνάντηση συζήτησης με θέμα την εκπαίδευση του καναρινιού φωνής Timbrado*
Διοργάνωση σεμιναρίου με θέμα << η εκτροφή της καρδερίνας >>

----------

